
Ikea Redesigning Bookshelfs for a Book-free Future - taylorbuley
http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/09/10/ikea-redesigns-classic-bookshelf-foreshadows-the-demise-of-books/
======
serichsen
I cannot replicate that. I have a lot of bookshelves, and they are all full.

